# R-10 freezing up



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello everyone. Love this website This is my first post on here, so I hope someone helps me out. I have an R-10 dvr unit (around 6-7 years old) and a Phillips DSR-708 ( 4 years old). Both dvr have been freezing up 2-4 times a week in the past few months. Now they are both freezing up around 6-8 times a day. They picture just freezes up, no pixelation. I have to reboot them to start them up. Can this be a hard drive going bad or a power supply? I want to upgrade to the Tivo HD dvr's if and when they come out next year. Also I have an R-10 I picked up at the fleamarket for $10, with a card in it. Can I swap cards with mine to see if it works? Or do I need to marry the card with the hard drive? Thanks, Redhot.............


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Most likely dying hard drives. Other causes include things like overheating, so check that the fans are not blocked and operating normally. 

You cannot swap access cards between Receivers/DVRs. You'll have to call DirecTV for a new access card (~$20). But you should be able to test that old Tivo with its current access card by trying to play back any old recordings on it, and checking that it can receive Ch 201 with a satellite connection.


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

I took the cover of the R-10 off. The unit was pretty dust free inside, cooling fan was running good. The hard drive was a tiny bit warm and runnig smoothly. Seemed normal. I waited for the unit to freeze up again. When it did I checked the hard drive, it was still spinning as usual. I would of thought when the unit froze up the hard drive would freeze up and stop spinning. So could it be the hard drive or the power supply? Forgot to mention, I checked all antenna connections, they are fine, and the dish signal is 95 and 93 .Thanks again........


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's almost certainly the hard drive. The drive won't stop spinning when things freeze up. But it causes the software to lock up.

Here are some resources if you want to replace or upgrade that Tivo drive yourself ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

For what its worth - I'm having an identical issue with both of my Tivo units.


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, it's been about two weeks and only one of the dvrs froze up. Still can't figure out why both of them locked up around 20 times in a few days.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You may want to "Clear and Delete Everything" in the menu if it persists. 

It takes about 4 hours and clears the current recordings. I would also make sure you have the latest software. (6.4a)


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

mine has a similar problem it shows the guide but there is no audio or video! also it says it records programs but when i try to play them the time say partial 000 it does this a lot in cold weather! any ideas what is wrong? also the only way to resore is to reset it


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV has told customers that old legacy receivers do not have enough memory or processor speed to keep up with some of the new guide features and other things now being transmitted. Perhaps this is why older receivers/DVR's are having problems. For this reason, I wouldn't invest money in replacement HDD's only to discover that the problem persists.

In the case of TiVo customers who do not want a DirecTV-branded DVR, I'd wait until next year when a new DirecTiVo is going to be introduced. The other choices are to get DirecTV to replace the aging unit with a current model (which will be leased). This, of course, resets (or adds) a two-year commitment. If a commitment is an issue, I'd subscribe to the Protection Plan, wait 30 days, and then get a replacement unit. The minimum you can take the Protection Plan is one year, but $72 is a small price to pay if a commitment is a problem.


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

Since I do not have the protection plan. Can I get 2 new, leased dvrs now for no cost or shipping only? Then, when the Tivo Hd dvrs come out, I can upgrade to them.I have been a DTv customer since 1996. Thanks for the replies....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

redhot said:


> Since I do not have the protection plan. Can I get 2 new, leased dvrs now for no cost or shipping only? Then, when the Tivo Hd dvrs come out, I can upgrade to them.I have been a DTv customer since 1996. Thanks for the replies....


Doubtful. Call DirecTV and ask. But don't get your hopes up.


----------

